# Last of it's kind in Ontario.



## Ron Evers (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 19, 2015)

I love covered bridges, nice one.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 19, 2015)

Very nice Ron!


----------



## timor (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Ron, on which road is this bridge ? 86 ?
Your pictures make me want to travel there. LOL. To see not only this bridge, but what else is there worth a look.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 30, 2015)

timor said:


> Hi Ron, on which road is this bridge ? 86 ?
> Your pictures make me want to travel there. LOL. To see not only this bridge, but what else is there worth a look.



It is over the Grand Riv. @ West Montrose near Elmira, north of Waterloo.  Also you might find St. Jacobs & Elora worth visiting in the same area.


----------



## timor (Oct 30, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ron, on which road is this bridge ? 86 ?
> ...


Thank you !


----------



## gsgary (Oct 30, 2015)

Why did they cover the bridges ?


----------



## PropilotBW (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome.  That would be a nice setting in golden hour lighting!


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 30, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Why did they cover the bridges ?



Read the plaque, it is explained there.


----------



## RitchieE24 (Nov 9, 2015)

This is right in my backyard practically!  Really neat place to visit.  I constantly see young couples coming to check it out.  It might as well be a requirement for "getting lucky" for the young fellers in the area.


----------



## beckylynne (Nov 9, 2015)

Oldest covered bridge but not the only covered bridge.  We have one in Guelph....built without a single bolt or screw....entirely wood.  It's a walking bridge though.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 10, 2015)

beckylynne said:


> Oldest covered bridge but not the only covered bridge.  We have one in Guelph....built without a single bolt or screw....entirely wood.  It's a walking bridge though.



The proof, is of course a picture.  

We just passed through Guelph this morning.


----------



## beckylynne (Nov 10, 2015)

I think it was built about 20 years ago as a historic replica.  Pretty cool on the inside seeing all the giant wooden pegs holding it together.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 10, 2015)

beckylynne said:


> I think it was built about 20 years ago as a historic replica.  Pretty cool on the inside seeing all the giant wooden pegs holding it together.View attachment 111290



Nice!

This one in Frankenmuth MI is also built without metal fasteners.


----------



## beckylynne (Nov 10, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> beckylynne said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was built about 20 years ago as a historic replica.  Pretty cool on the inside seeing all the giant wooden pegs holding it together.View attachment 111290
> ...


Beautiful!!!


----------

